# Review - Logitech X540 5.1 Speaker System



## techtronic (Jun 5, 2008)

*Introduction
*For those of you not turning your PC on for the first time, Logitech really needs no introduction. However, to be fair of those who might not know any better, Logitech has been a staple of the PC community for the past 25 years offering gaming peripherals, audio solutions, presentation hardware. Basically, if you can plug it into a PC or make it work with a PC, more than likely Logitech has something for you!
  With that said, today we are taking a look at Logitech's X-540. The x-540s are a 5.1 surround sound speaker system designed with the 'ballin' on a budget' group. Weighing in at an MSRP of $99.99 (US), the X-540 should be obtainable for all but those on the tightest of budgets. On paper, the X-540s sound good but our goal isn't to read the press sheet, but rather to find out how they perform and if they are worth your dollars. Do they provide a level of immersion in games and if so, how well do they do it? How do they sound when watching a movie or just listening to MP3's or an iPod. Let's find out.

Source : 
*techgage.com/article/logitech_x-540_51_speakers/1

Product Page :
*www.logitech.com/index.cfm/speakers_audio/home_pc_speakers/devices/234&cl=us,en


----------



## desiibond (Jun 5, 2008)

It's priced at somewhere around 4.5k-5.5k here in India. True VFM and superb performer.


----------



## haider_up32 (Jun 7, 2008)

i am looking for a speaker sys under 4k ....any suggestions


----------



## techtronic (Jun 8, 2008)

^^ Well, you can go for the Inspire Series from Creative in that case


----------



## ankushkool (Jun 8, 2008)

haider_up32 said:


> i am looking for a speaker sys under 4k ....any suggestions



check out altec lansing BXR1121 or VS4121
even zebronics ZEB-SW8000 is quite good.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 8, 2008)

U can et its smaller brother X530 for 4k. It has same power as X 540, ut low on features like wired remote. Performance is almost same.


----------



## shivg33k (Jun 8, 2008)

Go for Logitech X-540 its new, X-530 is slightly older version.
Anyhow both rock, my friend has X-530 after that i had brought X-540 it rocks....


----------



## haider_up32 (Jun 9, 2008)

i think i have a tight budget..........it now 3k for a speaker system

-x540 cost more than 5.5k
-x530 costs around 5k

-M50 is a 5.1 system but its sat are underpowered 2.3W RMS 

-Initially i wanted to go for 5.1 creative inspire but for 1 satellite of 6W rms you have to pay Rs 2k extra

5.1 5200 is 4.1k n 6060 is 4.3k

plus 98 percent of the movies i watch are 2 channel(dl from www)

so i have decided creative inspire 4.1 4500 (41W RMS)


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 9, 2008)

Can anyone compare this system with logitech z5500 ....?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 9, 2008)

Y not....Z 5500 is 10X times powerful nd richer in sound. It burns a hole in ur pocket as well. It has a decoder and is THX certified.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 9, 2008)

haider_up32 said:


> i think i have a tight budget..........it now 3k for a speaker system
> 
> -x540 cost more than 5.5k
> -x530 costs around 5k
> ...


 
Dude.

X-530 is around 4.2k and X-540 is around 5.2k

Moreover, The advantage with X-540 is that it turns a 2channel input to 5channel input. A definite advantage for those with movies with stereo out.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks dominator


----------



## haider_up32 (Jun 10, 2008)

yeah x-540 is retailing for Rs4800...4.1 4500 for 2200 and 5.1 5300 for 3300......

i just bought m5300 coz of its price ...x-540 way to costly for me and in future if i get money i will get z5300 and give this sp to bro



desiibond said:


> Dude.
> 
> X-530 is around 4.2k and X-540 is around 5.2k
> 
> Moreover, The advantage with X-540 is that it turns a 2channel input to 5channel input. A definite advantage for those with movies with stereo out.



...any 2channel audio or movie u watch u will get its sound through all 5.1 set....

matrix mode creates 5.1 if yu have a non5.1 scard...that is when u connect a single 3.5mm jack of the speaker and get sound on all set...may come handy sometimes...

with creative u can accomplish this with special leads


----------

